# First 100% Online Master's Degree from a SBC Seminary



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2010)

[FONT=Calibri,BoldItalic][FONT=Calibri,BoldItalic]Midwestern Baptist Theological Seminary is now offering the first 100% online Master's degree, that Master of Arts in Theological Studies. All the courses are transferable to the seminary's M.Div. program. 

The times they are a-changin'.

*http://www.mbts.edu/academics/distance_learning/online_courses*

As to accrediation:

*



Is the program accredited? 

Click to expand...

*​*



[/FONT]

Click to expand...

*​*



[/FONT]Yes, The MATS is accredited by the Higher Learning Commission of the North Central Association of Colleges and Schools, the same agency that approves schools such as The University of Minnesota, Kansas State, Southwest Baptist and Wheaton College

Click to expand...

*.​


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you joking???!?!?!?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> Are you joking???!?!?!?


 
Ummm...no.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 23, 2010)

That was kinda a rhetorical "are you joking" lol

But yes, I really hope this shows that Christian education is taking a turn


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> That was kinda a rhetorical "are you joking" lol
> 
> But yes, I really hope this shows that Christian education is taking a turn


 
Not sure what you mean by "taking a turn". MBTS is a decent school, but hardly reformed, but then again one cannot really say any of the seminaries affiliated with the SBC are reformed. I think it's interesting that more and more degrees are becoming available via distance education. I see the pitfalls, but overall I think it's a good sign.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2010)

Some schools are offering live-streaming classes that allow students to ask questions of the professor on the spot. As this technology develops I can see a day when a person can receive many fully accredited degrees for many different disciplines and it will be fully accepted by all.


----------

